# Tradimento



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao....purtroppo ho scoperto,forse per fortuna non vedendoli,un tradimento della mia ex con il mio migliore amico.messa alle strette non ha confessato ma ha ben pensato di lasciarmi.ho cercato di parlare con lui ma nega anzi mi fa da confessionale.ho cercato in tutti i modi di beccarli ma niente...sono passato dalla parte del torto come paranoico ed ora sto male,solo al pensiero di loro due insieme ..


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Ciao....purtroppo ho scoperto,forse per fortuna non vedendoli,un tradimento della mia ex con il mio migliore amico.messa alle strette non ha confessato ma ha ben pensato di lasciarmi.ho cercato di parlare con lui ma nega anzi mi fa da confessionale.ho cercato in tutti i modi di beccarli ma niente...sono passato dalla parte del torto come paranoico ed ora sto male,solo al pensiero di loro due insieme ..


Ps:ma fra tanti piloti di f1 bravi...proprio hulkenberger?:rotfl:


----------

